# Your first 6 tricks



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Manual - bs 1 - fs 1 - butterz - bs 3 - fs 3 

somewhere in the middle i learned 50/50 and boardslides. thats about all I got


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

FS 180 - Tail Press - 50/50 - BS Boardslide - BS 180 - BS 360
Workin on those front 3's next time up.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

50/50 , nosepress, bs board, landing all of those switch, fs 180, fs 360


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

50/50, tail press, indy grab, nose grab, roast beef, tail grab


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Ollies, nollies, tail press, nose press, BS 1's.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

indy grabs, 50-50s, bs boardslides, bs 180s, tail press, bs 360.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Indy grab, 180, 50-50, bs boardslide, fs boardslide, 360.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

this is about the order i learned them

50-50, BS boardslide, FS boardslide, 50-50 180 out, 50-50 180 on, 180s, 180 grabs


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Ollie / Straight airs
Grabs: Indy / Method / Nose / Tail / (lots of other grabs with weird names)
Nollie / Switch takeoff/landing
180's
360's
Backflips


----------

